# What body shape am I?



## Justayoungcollegegirl20 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have taken quizzes pertaining myself and my mom. It never works well. Because it's asked where do I gain weight and never give the right options.

I'm naturally very skinny and more in an athletic way. When I'm skinny I'm 84 lbs and 5'1" and (32C)35-23.8-31/32. I have big shoulders too 39". I have big breasts flat defined waist and narrow hips I drown in size 0's

But when I gain weight from eating McDonald's too much and drinking soda. I get bigger overall. The highest weight I've ever been was 108. I wear a size 1 32DD-25-33. My thighs got bigger so did my butt but my waistline and breasts did as well. My hips though stayed straight and my arms stayed pretty slim.

My mom has 35.5" shoulders 31-23-33. She's 93 lbs and 4'11". She builds up muscle fast has a strong build. Her dad was a body builder. She doesn't have wide hips they look just like mine only her butt is bigger. Neither of us have big or flat butts but just small.

When she doesn't gain weight usually can eat anything but one autumn she gained 14 lbs to 107 for an unknown reason and her thighs got bigger. But she kept same look from the front narrow hips and her butt did not explode.

What body shape would I be considered?

What body shape would my mom be considered?

I don't have pics of my mom's shape butt I do off myself.

http://i42.tinypic.com/2a101c.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/2a101c.jpg

http://i41.tinypic.com/htsgwg.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/123b1co.jpg


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Athletic probably? 

Why does it say 'vampirefreaks.com' on 2 of the pictures?


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm suckmypics1 there you can look it up to further analyze my shape. I have my pics there actually.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm not really an expert but I do a know little bit, I might need a little more photographic evidence as to the true nature and proportions of your body, but I think according to the photos you've provided you'd be properly classified as having more of a "DAYUM!!" body type.


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20 (Dec 12, 2013)

I was going to give guidelines on body shapes I'm talking about if its not understood.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'd say "lollipop", based on that chart.


----------



## Astro (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm...i am new to that chart of female bodytypes, very interesting. I learned something new today. Anyway you have a great body, obviously athletic. I would say either hourglass or lollipop or vase.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Can't tell from that angle.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Due to measurements including shoulders, I would say you are an inverted triangle.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i wish i had your body type


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

A hot one,joke,a super hot one,joke.


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20 (Dec 12, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I'm not really an expert but I do a know a little bit, I might need a little more photographic evidence as to the true nature and proportions of your body, but I think according to the photos you've provided you'd be properly classified as having more of a "DAYUM!!" body type.


Thanks


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20 (Dec 12, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I'd say "lollipop", based on that chart.


What about my mom?

Also yea I thought I was closest to lollipop it's just I've heard they sometimes have small shoulders sometimes I read they broad shoulder so I really got no clue. Plus I'm short.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Justayoungcollegegirl20 said:


> What about my mom?


Maybe a column or a vase, depending on her boob size?


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20 (Dec 12, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> Due to measurements including shoulders, I would say you are an inverted triangle.


Wouldn't my mom be as well?

The thing is my mom isn't big chested she's a 28C. She wears a 32A sometimes it's too big for her. She has more of a butt than boobs. She has no hips and builds up her shoulders and other muscles quite easily.


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20 (Dec 12, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> A hot one,joke,a super hot one,joke.





prettyful said:


> i wish i had your body type


Thanks

And I bet you're all very beautiful too


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20 (Dec 12, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Maybe a column or a vase, depending on her boob size?


She's a 28C. Technically 28" rib cage 31" bust.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Justayoungcollegegirl20 said:


> Wouldn't my mom be as well?
> 
> The thing is my mom isn't big chested she's a 28C. She wears a 32A sometimes it's too big for her. She has more of a butt than boobs. She has no hips and builds up her shoulders and other muscles quite easily.


Hard to say, would have to see. 35.5 is not far off enough from 33'' to necessarily create an inverted triangle visual shape so it would depend.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Perfectly ergonomically shaped for my hands.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> Athletic probably?
> 
> Why does it say 'vampirefreaks.com' on 2 of the pictures?


LOL 
....ahhh, this forum. Gives me some laughs some times. :no
Funny thread.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

It is between ectomorph or mesomorph (I'm shocked nobody mention it.). I'm leaning more to ectomorph because you are naturally skinny. But your chest make me think mesomorph.


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh we're total mesomorphs actually. my mom builds up muscle quite easily. So do I. But it's hard to gain fat she never does and she's 40 in feb. I forgot about that term thanks


----------

